# Wheels for 260 pound rider???



## cervelott (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi want to help get a friend into road biking and better fitness. He is looking to buy a Specialized Tarmac Expert but I am concerned with the Mavic Aksium wheels based on the information in the ratings and his Clydesdale size. 
Any recommendations on a FACTORY set of wheels for him? Not sure I want to go the custom made route as his budget is probably in the $400 range I would guess.


----------



## mikeharper123 (Jan 14, 2009)

I am bigger than that and I ride Mavic Ksyerums...he will be fine. There is no weight limit on Mavics per their documentation.....


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

cervelott said:


> Hi want to help get a friend into road biking and better fitness. He is looking to buy a Specialized Tarmac Expert but I am concerned with the Mavic Aksium wheels based on the information in the ratings and his Clydesdale size.
> Any recommendations on a FACTORY set of wheels for him? Not sure I want to go the custom made route as his budget is probably in the $400 range I would guess.


The Askium are Mavic's lowest lever wheel. Those low spoke numbers are just asking for trouble for such weight. $400 range? You can get a fine set of handbuilt wheels for that with sensible numbers of spokes - take your pic from this site's  sponsor.

Factory pre-built wheels are overpriced.


----------



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

cervelott said:


> Hi want to help get a friend into road biking and better fitness. He is looking to buy a Specialized Tarmac Expert but I am concerned with the Mavic Aksium wheels based on the information in the ratings and his Clydesdale size.
> Any recommendations on a FACTORY set of wheels for him? Not sure I want to go the custom made route as his budget is probably in the $400 range I would guess.



I'm 250 lbs. For my everyday wheels, I went with Velocity Deep V 32h front & 36h rear. Handbuilt with Ultegra hubs for $346 + shipping. I'm very satisfied with them.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Ding, ding, ding!*



gtpharr said:


> I'm 250 lbs. For my everyday wheels, I went with Velocity Deep V 32h front & 36h rear. Handbuilt with Ultegra hubs for $346 + shipping. I'm very satisfied with them.


We have a winner!


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*Ditto....2d...or whatever*



Kerry Irons said:


> We have a winner!


Kerry has the answer. Weighing 240, I've damaged/destroyed several sets of factory pre-mades. I have Campy stuff (cause that's how I roll), But I have one set of Veloce laced x32 to Mavic CXP-33 (appx $500) w/15K miles and a set of Record laced 28F/32R to Mavic CXP-33 w/ about 10K. Get them trued x2/yr and they're perfect...not even one broken spoke.

If I had Shimano, I'd get Ultegra or Dura-Ace laced to CXP-33s. It's the way to go.

-Smarty


----------



## cervelott (Mar 18, 2010)

gtpharr said:


> I'm 250 lbs. For my everyday wheels, I went with Velocity Deep V 32h front & 36h rear. Handbuilt with Ultegra hubs for $346 + shipping. I'm very satisfied with them.


Where did you get them GT?


----------



## Rollin (Feb 21, 2007)

I also replaced my stock wheels (Alex 320) with cxp33/ultegra 32 front and rear.
I started at 270 and now down to 220. After 2K their still perfect and I ride rough
roads. I also test rode a Tarmac today and am really smitten.


----------



## cervelott (Mar 18, 2010)

Ok so it seems to be between the cxp-33s and the Velocity. Many thanks guys and congrats on the big weight loss!


----------



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

cervelott said:


> Where did you get them GT?


I got mine at www.spinlitecycling.com

The Mavic CXP-33 and Velocity Deep V were my top 2 two choices. I ended up with Velocity only because it was easier to find a 36h rim for the rear. I'm pretty sure you friend would be well served with either wheel. Both should be well under $400 with Ultegra hubs built by a quality builder.


----------



## cervelott (Mar 18, 2010)

Outstanding, thanks!


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

cervelott said:


> Hi want to help get a friend into road biking and better fitness. He is looking to buy a Specialized Tarmac Expert but I am concerned with the Mavic Aksium wheels based on the information in the ratings and his Clydesdale size.
> Any recommendations on a FACTORY set of wheels for him? Not sure I want to go the custom made route as his budget is probably in the $400 range I would guess.


Dude, I don't know how mikeharper rides any type of Ksyriums, but I'm 215 and have had Ksyrium Elites and SLs rear wheels fail on me. Just because a company doesn't make a claim on max weight doesn't mean that the wheel can handle heavy riders. In fact, several wheel builders I've spoken to are cautious about recommending any Ksyrium sets to a Clyde over 250 lbs. Mavic (like Bontrager) do have weight limits. They choose not to make claims to avoid liability if their wheels fail. If you make no claims, then that prevents lawsuits against you. A Clyde needs to look at durability first. I would suggest custom-build because contrary to the perception, custom wheels are actually less expensive than comparable off the shelf wheels. Performance Bike sells a set of Mavic open Pro w/ Ultegra hubs for around $300-325. I believe that several online stores sell them for the same (or less) as well. You can also buy a pair of pre-built Velocity Deep Vs for around $300 on the Velocity wheels website. They come with a 24 spoke front/32 rear set up and those wheels are virtually bombproof. Deep Vs are super sturdy. Other wheels to consider are Mavic CXPs (preferably CXP33), and DT Swiss 1.1/1.2s. Want validity to my claims? Check out Bikeforums.net. They have a Clydesdale forum. Read their experiences on wheels. You'll see Ksyriums and Bontragers failing under Clydes. Mikeharper is either just lucky or riding on borrowed time IMO.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

gtpharr said:


> I got mine at www.spinlitecycling.com
> 
> The Mavic CXP-33 and Velocity Deep V were my top 2 two choices. I ended up with Velocity only because it was easier to find a 36h rim for the rear. I'm pretty sure you friend would be well served with either wheel. Both should be well under $400 with Ultegra hubs built by a quality builder.


+1......


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

gtpharr said:


> I'm 250 lbs. For my everyday wheels, I went with Velocity Deep V 32h front & 36h rear. Handbuilt with Ultegra hubs for $346 + shipping. I'm very satisfied with them.


To the OP, these are the best things going out there IMO.


----------

